# Help, I searched to no avail



## Jeepguy (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm trying to install a new head unit in my little brother's '00 Altima GLE and I can't get the dash apart. I've done a ton of radio installs so I'm not new to this, but this car has me stumped. I searched and couldn't find anything. Any help yall have will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

its easy. First you need to pull up on the shifter bezel. one side will pull up the other side will pull out. I forget which but you'll be able to figure it out quick. once that is up you'll immediately notice 2 bolts that were hidden. There are two other screws that are tucked up underneath the climate control panel. After those that bezel will pull off (you have to pull the bezel off the two locator pegs on the bottom). After that you'll have to probably use a flash light but to the left and right side of the radio you'll see 2 screws on each side. Its best to use a magnetic screwdriver for these because they're kinda hard to remove other wise. Once unbolted the radio and brackets will pull right out nice and easy. Unplug it and the antenna and you're good to go. 

You should've picked up a kit due to the fact that a single DIN radio is too small. The kits normally contain a little storage pocket to fit underneath the radio to fill in the rest of the space. And it normally contains a set of instructions (even the crappy kit from walmart had it). Good luck with it. Post if you need something more specific or even pictures.

Darktide


----------



## Jeepguy (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks a lot, I worked on it last night and was able to get the shifter bezel off and finally get it apart. And we ended up not needing the pocket part, his came with a single din unit and the factory pocket.


----------

